# Surely, it's too early for cane toads...



## tooninoz (Sep 19, 2008)

Dogs are going nuts, investigate, and one of them is harassing a large toad. Both dogs kinda _know _that toads are 'kaka'. They leave 'em be in the past. 
Yet... with the rain we have had up here (Brisbane) and a 30c day forecast tomorrow, this is going to be a huge problem this season. 

Any suggestions on getting rid of them? 

Or just lock the dogs inside like last spring/summer....


----------



## snakecharma (Sep 19, 2008)

golf club works well


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

If I lived in QLD I would spend all night killing cane toads, I hate the damn things so much


----------



## Ishah (Sep 19, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> If I lived in QLD I would spend all night killing cane toads, I hate the damn things so much


 

Lol! Nice work! Come up to mine then and help me out! There's lotsa herps on our property also, so you will get ur herping fix too!:lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I've already found a couple in the last week or so. I usually just pick them up by the back legs and give them a _really_ hard wack against the closest hard surface (wall, fence, road, whatever works), then spray some dettol on them for good measure and to make sure anything wild won't eat it.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 19, 2008)

G'day guys,

It's important to remember that as much as we all hate toads, it isn't their fault that they are here. How would you guys feel if everyone in a foreign country were blowing up Green Tree Frogs or whacking Great Barred Frogs with golf clubs?

I am all for the eradication of feral species, but it must be done in a humane way. It's a bit hypocritical that everyone jumps on the cruelty bandwagon when someone thumps a kangaroo, shovels a snake or tortures a koala, but think it's acceptable to whack/burn/torture Cane Toads.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 19, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> If I lived in QLD I would spend all night killing cane toads, I hate the damn things so much




Ha ha, I thought the same thing. Moved here, gave up after a month or so.

they take up every nook, cranny, hole, wedge, slice, crevass, dip, etc...

I just get the big ones and throw them in the incinerator. After a week or so, stack it full of wood and light her up. All good and keeps the mozzies away.

LOL


----------



## Ishah (Sep 19, 2008)

I would never use dettol! I have seen it sprayed on them and it makes me sick to watch them, they squirm and rub their eyes and everything... its horrible!... I mean, I hate toads, but i also hate to see animals suffering too! Hence I make my parents cull my rodents lol... So when i pick the big ones, that i dont feel comfortable stomping up, i peg them over the bank as hard as i can so that 1, i dont see them land, and 2, hopefully with the force and the height, it kills them when they land... Although i doubt it kills them... So I rarely do that, I leave it all to my brother... My brother usually uses them as a free golf ball, and with a swinging speed of 150kms or more, I doubt they survive that...

Although you did say u sprayed them with dettol after you had squished them or something tho didnt you... Kind of a waste of money isnt it? why not just put them in the wheelie bin instead? inside a bag or something?


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

> Although you did say u sprayed them with dettol after you had squished them or something tho didnt you... Kind of a waste of money isnt it? why not just put them in the wheelie bin instead? inside a bag or something?


 
As I said, I spray them with dettol _after_ I've wacked them into a hard surface- they're already dead. The dettol is used as a deterent to anything that wants to eat the toad.

Outside my window is rocks. The cane toads (and the occasional frog) jump along the rocks, wake up my dog and then we're both outside looking for whatever made the noise. The frogs are moved up onto the fence, and the toads are killed. Usually this is between 12-3 am, and I can't really be bothered putting them into the bin or a bag.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 19, 2008)

golf club, baseball bat, size 14 boot, jerican and lighter, pitchfork , shovel, sledge hammer


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 19, 2008)

So the old golf set will come in handy. May need extra salt.


----------



## Ishah (Sep 19, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> As I said, I spray them with dettol _after_ I've wacked them into a hard surface- they're already dead. The dettol is used as a deterent to anything that wants to eat the toad.
> 
> Outside my window is rocks. The cane toads (and the occasional frog) jump along the rocks, wake up my dog and then we're both outside looking for whatever made the noise. The frogs are moved up onto the fence, and the toads are killed. Usually this is between 12-3 am, and I can't really be bothered putting them into the bin or a bag.


 
WOW! settle petal! Was not accusing you of anything geez! Just suggesting it might be easier and cheaper to just put them in the bin on the way back to bed or wherever!


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

> WOW! settle petal! Was not accusing you of anything geez! Just suggesting it might be easier and cheaper to just put them in the bin on the way back to bed or wherever!


 
Lol, who said I was angry? I'm currently riding a caffeine high, so nothing anyone says will get me riled.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

> Me and my mates got a few sticks, and put nails at the ends, worked very well. Nitrogen and golf clubs are fun. You find the leg, arm, bottom jaw and a heap of other peices 50m away from the body, good fun.


 
In saying that, do you get mad when someone kills a snake? As Jonno said, it's not their fault that they're here. What they're doing is surviving, and it's not their fault they're better at adapting than our own fauna. 

Cruelty to any animal is _wrong_. I hope you remember that.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 19, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> In saying that, do you get mad when someone kills a snake? As Jonno said, it's not their fault that they're here. What they're doing is surviving, and it's not their fault they're better at adapting than our own fauna.
> 
> Cruelty to any animal is _wrong_. I hope you remember that.



I don't really get this, we are basicly doing the same thing. Killing them?

Noteechistiger's post:

Yeah, I've already found a couple in the last week or so. I usually just pick them up by the back legs and give them a _really_ hard wack against the closest hard surface (wall, fence, road, whatever works), then spray some dettol on them for good measure and to make sure anything wild won't eat it.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 19, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I don't really get this, we are basicly doing the same thing. Killing them?
> 
> Noteechistiger's post:
> 
> Yeah, I've already found a couple in the last week or so. I usually just pick them up by the back legs and give them a _really_ hard wack against the closest hard surface (wall, fence, road, whatever works), then spray some dettol on them for good measure and to make sure anything wild won't eat it.



I'm not having a go at you, if thats what it may sound like. I'm just pointing something out.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't torture them. I kill them humanely with a quick hit to the head (like how people kill rats and mice). Hitting a toad with a stick with a nail in the end, or dunking them into Nitrogen and using them as golf balls? I'd say those a coming close to the opposite of "humane".


----------



## saratoga (Sep 19, 2008)

Get yourself a toad trap from Toadbusters up in Darwin...apparently they are quite effective. You can find out about them through <frogwatch.org.au>


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 19, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I don't torture them. I kill them humanely with a quick hit to the head (like how people kill rats and mice). Hitting a toad with a stick with a nail in the end, or dunking them into Nitrogen and using them as golf balls? I'd say those a coming close to the opposite of "humane".



We kill them as quickly as we can, well I do, then we have fun with them.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

Killing them as quickly as you can involves sticks with nails? 

And yeah... That was a disturbing post. As I was reading that, I thought, "Um, okay. Serial killer, anyone?"




> We kill them as quickly as we can, well I do, then we have fun with them.


----------



## snake-eyes (Sep 19, 2008)

A while ago on tv i sure an doco on toads very interisting i have to say they have evolved ALOT in the last 4 years and something has to be done asap....anyways long story short they talked about the goverment offering 40cents a cane toad dead or alive.....best way to get rid of em


----------



## Australis (Sep 19, 2008)

ouch


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

nobody should torture animals IMO, but I dont care if people kill a feral animal, whether its a toad a cat or a rabbit, as long as it is done hummanely it is nothing the same as people killing a native animal because a native animal is native


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 19, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Killing them as quickly as you can involves sticks with nails?
> 
> And yeah... That was a disturbing post. As I was reading that, I thought, "Um, okay. Serial killer, anyone?"


 
Its quicker then smashing them into a poll, into a rail or the ground. I've tried it a heap of times. Leave the thing there, come back an hour later, its gone. There quite hard to kill by hitting them over the head.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

snake-eyes said:


> A while ago on tv i sure an doco on toads very interisting i have to say they have evolved ALOT in the last 4 years and something has to be done asap....anyways long story short they talked about the goverment offering 40cents a cane toad dead or alive.....best way to get rid of em


 
only problem is stupid people dont know the difference between a toad and a brown frog so it isnt the best idea


----------



## Justie (Sep 19, 2008)

pick em up, put em in a woolies bag then put em in the freezer and wait till bin day  I use to do it everynight!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and everyone if you kill the toad and leave the body you arn't helping our fauna because the dead toad is gonna be eaten by something native and kill it eg. a goanna or some sort of bird. I carried a plastic bag with me when I killed them and I disposed of them after killing each one


----------



## Minka (Sep 19, 2008)

There Toads...get over it


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 19, 2008)

Just give up. You arnt going to make an impact.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Just give up. You arnt going to make an impact.


 
killing one toad could save a reptile, but the next toad that comes along is gonna kill the reptile anyway lol so its giving a reptile a longer life (maybe by a few minutes in some cases:lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

> If I lived in QLD I would spend all night killing cane toads, I hate the damn things so much


 


> Oh and everyone if you kill the toad and leave the body you arn't helping our fauna because the dead toad is gonna be eaten by something native and kill it eg. a goanna or some sort of bird. I carried a plastic bag with me when I killed them and I disposed of them after killing each one


 
Anyone see anything contradicting with these two posts?



> Its quicker then smashing them into a poll, into a rail or the ground. I've tried it a heap of times. Leave the thing there, come back an hour later, its gone. There quite hard to kill by hitting them over the head.


 
Trouser_snake, that's why I say to give them a "hard" hit. Give them a hard enough hit, they're dead no matter what. I can go out every morning, and see each and every one that I killed the night before. Do you really think the methods you've already given are _humane_?


----------



## Trouble (Sep 19, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> Oh and everyone if you kill the toad and leave the body you arn't helping our fauna because the dead toad is gonna be eaten by something native and kill it eg. a goanna or some sort of bird. I carried a plastic bag with me when I killed them and I disposed of them after killing each one


 
Mate, do you even GET toads down where you are??:|



trouser_snake6 said:


> Me and my mates got a few sticks, and put nails at the ends, worked very well. Nitrogen and golf clubs are fun. You find the leg, arm, bottom jaw and a heap of other peices 50m away from the body, good fun.


 
I think a few of you boys have some disturbing ways that you kill a cane toad! 
trouser_snake6: How cruel are you actually? :| Or are you a serial killer in the making??
Think about it before you put posts up here like that....* ALL* ferals have the right to be living/killed the *SAME* way as other animals!

Just my 2 cents worth.... Please read what Jonno from ERD said! It makes Heaps of sence!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and everyone if you kill the toad and leave the body you arn't helping our fauna because the dead toad is gonna be eaten by something native and kill it eg. a goanna or some sort of bird. I carried a plastic bag with me when I killed them and I disposed of them after killing each one [/quote]

Anyone see anything contradicting with these two posts?

that was when I was in QLD a few months back, what is contradicting with these two posts ment to mean?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2008)

and no I dont get toads down here, closest they are found is port maquarie I'm pretty sure. I killed the ones I killed at glass house mountains


----------



## Trouble (Sep 19, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I killed the ones I killed at glass house mountains


 
 Well the ones you killed at the mountains wouldn't be alive if you killed them would they.? :lol::|


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

> Oh and everyone if you kill the toad and leave the body you arn't helping our fauna because the dead toad is gonna be eaten by something native and kill it eg. a goanna or some sort of bird. I carried a plastic bag with me when I killed them and I disposed of them after killing each one
> 
> Anyone see anything contradicting with these two posts?
> 
> that was when I was in QLD a few months back, what is contradicting with these two posts ment to mean?


 
I apologise, I didn't realise you were in Queensland a while ago.


----------



## Ishah (Sep 19, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Anyone see anything contradicting with these two posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Trouser_snake, that's why I say to give them a "hard" hit. Give them a hard enough hit, they're dead no matter what. I can go out every morning, and see each and every one that I killed the night before. Do you really think the methods you've already given are _humane_?


 

Hey err you have contradicted urself a fair bit also.,... so why not just step away from the computer, or atleast the "Submit Reply" button until you come down off ur caffeine high...:lol:

I couldnt be stuffed finding ur contradictory posts if you were going to ask where...


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to ask.


----------



## Justie (Sep 19, 2008)

grimbeny : There's no harm in trying.. and if we dont do anything we will just get more and more... _i went out into my yard before and got 6.. so they are around... and grimbeny imagine if all the people on here that have cane toads in there backyard did a walk around there yard and killed a few every night i guess that just wont make an impact will it??? (doesnt seem that way to you!) Some of us want to look after the animals.._


----------

